# Will an urgent care doctor prescribe amphetamine?



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I am leaving the country in a week and would like to try to get a prescription for Adderall before I leave. Does anyone know if an urgent care doctor would prescribe a medication like this? All of the psychiatrists in the area are not accepting new patients and the earliest time to see a doctor would be a few weeks.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I am leaving the country in a week and would like to try to get a prescription for Adderall before I leave. Does anyone know if an urgent care doctor would prescribe a medication like this? All of the psychiatrists in the area are not accepting new patients and the earliest time to see a doctor would be a few weeks.


Few questions:

1) Have you got a normal prescription for Adderall?
2) Have you ever taken it before?

I would imagine, I'm afraid, that an urgent care doctor would be very unlikely to prescribe a scheduled drug to a patient they aren't familiar with.

That said, I would certainly encourage you to try. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I live in Massachusetts. I do not have a prescription for it and have never taken it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I live in Massachusetts. I do not have a prescription for it and have never taken it.


Heh good luck.

You know, amps can be pretty good for social anxiety if you take them PRN for special social occasions. You will find that they become a big hinderance if you keep taking them and develop tolerance. Granted, everyone is different so I guess it's at least worth trying. Just don't think they are the only option out there.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

BTW. I think in your case honesty is probably the best way to go. Keep presenting your honest reasoning for wanting to try the amps until a doctor buys it. If you lie they will see it from a mile away, or they will just assume you are lying. If you tell them the truth that you have never used them, you have tried many things and you just want to try it to see how you react, maybe you'll find someone open minded.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> BTW. I think in your case honesty is probably the best way to go. Keep presenting your honest reasoning for wanting to try the amps until a doctor buys it. If you lie they will see it from a mile away, or they will just assume you are lying. If you tell them the truth that you have never used them, you have tried many things and you just want to try it to see how you react, maybe you'll find someone open minded.


Thanks for your input. I genuinely feel that I do suffer from both ADD and social anxiety. I could tell the doctor that I am trying to kill two birds with one stone, but that might just complicate things. Additionally, as another poster stated, it might be a good idea not to bring up my anxiety issues. You never know how these doctors are going to respond to giving speed to someone with anxiety.

I will call around today and see if any urgent care centers in the area have psychiatrists or GPs that may be willing to test me for ADD. I have to leave the country in a week and there are no doctors that are taking new patients in the next week. To give you an idea of how bad my social anxiety is, I will probably need to take 15 mgs of Valium and drink at least three beers in order to even make such a phone call.

As an aside, the people on this board know more about my mental state than my own parents. The guy at the convenience store that sells me a bottle of vodka every morning knows more about my mental problems than my parents. My parents know I take Valium for anxiety and Remeron for sleep, but for some reason I feel ashamed to tell them about how deep my anxiety is, that I suffer from severe social anxiety, agoraphobia and ADD. I can really relate to that scene in "Taxi Driver" when Travis Bickle writes a letter home to his parents about how wonderful his life is going, even though he is on the verge of going through a complete nervous breakdown.


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Thanks for your input. I genuinely feel that I do suffer from both ADD and social anxiety. I could tell the doctor that I am trying to kill two birds with one stone, but that might just complicate things. Additionally, as another poster stated, it might be a good idea not to bring up my anxiety issues. You never know how these doctors are going to respond to giving speed to someone with anxiety.
> 
> I will call around today and see if any urgent care centers in the area have psychiatrists or GPs that may be willing to test me for ADD. I have to leave the country in a week and there are no doctors that are taking new patients in the next week. To give you an idea of how bad my social anxiety is, I will probably need to take 15 mgs of Valium and drink at least three beers in order to even make such a phone call.
> 
> As an aside, the people on this board know more about my mental state than my own parents. The guy at the convenience store that sells me a bottle of vodka every morning knows more about my mental problems than my parents. My parents know I take Valium for anxiety and Remeron for sleep, but for some reason I feel ashamed to tell them about how deep my anxiety is, that I suffer from severe social anxiety, agoraphobia and ADD. I can really relate to that scene in "Taxi Driver" when Travis Bickle writes a letter home to his parents about how wonderful his life is going, even though he is on the verge of going through a complete nervous breakdown.


Recently, I was in a similar state. Although I didn't have social anxiety per se, I was drinking two to three bottles of wine every day, just to cope.

I started Pregabalin, and the urge to drink (and the anxiety) disappeared completely. It's not a perfect drug, but you should consider it as an alternativ,e if they refuse to prescribe amphetamines.

In any case, I wish you the best of luck with your phone calls. Prepare well, and make it obvious that you have serious issues with drinking, and need help urgently.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

People over think it,

Walk into any doctors office, complain about ADD symptoms, take a test that a 3rd grader could pass than walk out with a stimulate RX.

Very simple.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Honesty is great in theory, though I'm not aware of anybody who's ever received amphetamines for the treatment of SA, so I'd fully expect it to fail.

You'll find plenty of SAS members who are on amphetamines, though basically all got them for ADD. I'm an oddity in that I originally started on amphetamines for treatment-resistant anxiety. I went with honesty and in my case it actually worked. I never made any pretense that I had ADD; it never even occurred to me to try that angle. I just told my former pdoc about how depressed I was and how I wanted to try stimulants given how no other antidepressant had ever worked for me. I'd known him for several years at that point, so he knew I wasn't just some drug-seeker, as no junkie waits 5 years to pop the question. I was honest in telling him that I'd tried amphetamines I got from somebody else and how they made me feel "normal."

He later decided to diagnose me with ADHD Primarily Inattentive based on my response, which was one of calm. He claimed that only those who actually have ADHD will respond to a stimulant with a sense of calm, so that was proof enough of ADD for him. I don't know if he honestly felt I had ADD or if this was merely some fiction he put in my chart to justify the use of a C-II stimulant. After all, it's much easier to justify amphetamine for ADD where it's the first-line treatment, than for depression where it's a last resort.

I currently get Adderall from my GP for ADD, since once one MD says you have ADD that it then the official "truth." I'm don't know if I really have ADD or not and I've never really cared. Whatever reason will get me the pills I want is fine by me.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

@ultrashy, eh maybe you're right. I've always have been honest with my doctors so I guess I come with that mentality in mind. And, in Canada rules have changed with stimulants. A doctor needs to provide legitimate proof of your diagnoses. They then need to get a piece of ID from you and use this piece of ID to tag you in a database that is shared I believe just Ontario for now. Then every time you get a prescription the pharmacy needs to get that ID to enter it into the shared database. This was largely done to prevent people from hoping from clinic to clinic getting multiple prescriptions to abuse stimulants.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kehcorpz said:


> And, in Canada rules have changed with stimulants. A doctor needs to provide legitimate proof of your diagnoses. They then need to get a piece of ID from you and use this piece of ID to tag you in a database that is shared I believe just Ontario for now. Then every time you get a prescription the pharmacy needs to get that ID to enter it into the shared database. This was largely done to prevent people from hoping from clinic to clinic getting multiple prescriptions to abuse stimulants.


Fortunately, we don't have any such ID crap here in the US (yet anyway). Given my hatred for the DEA and drug laws in general I think you know where I'd suggest they shove such restrictions.

It annoys me enough that Sam's Club demands my ID so they can write its number on the back of my Adderall script, though that's unique to them as other pharmacies don't do it. They have the best price, so I'm forced to tolerate it.


----------



## Mapquest (Aug 12, 2013)

I've gotten an Urgent Care doctor to prescribe me Adderall before. However, that was only because I was relocating from another state, had a history of taking it for many years prescribed from a psychiatrist and couldn't get in to see a new psychiatrist without going into withdrawal.

I think you'd have a greater chance getting it prescribed by a GP than an ER doctor.

Also, insurance probably won't cover an amphetamine script written by an ER doctor (at least in my case they didn't).


----------

